# Going To Look At G4002 Tomorrow...



## Old96er (Apr 22, 2015)

Guy says he purchased new about 10 years ago.  Does anyone know what the changes would be from then to the current model?

Also anything  very particular to this machine, known weakness, etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old96er (Apr 22, 2015)

I went and checked it out.  It was under power and everything seemed to work ok.  The bed looked pretty good, a couple of small nicks but no grooves or anything. It appears the bed gap has never been removed, runout seemed ok.  However, most of the feed wheels had a good 1/4 turn or so of backlash when switching direction, this was more than I was expecting, is this normal or worn out?


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 22, 2015)

How many thousandths register on 1/4 turn?  The lathes I learned on (good ol' American Iron) had 0.030"-0.040" backlash and we were taught to deal with it.

Not sure about the 4002 but some of the imports have various methods of adjustment, such as a split nut with screws or the ability to tension the brass nut.

I don't know what the changes are (or if there are any) but Grizzly usually changes the model number if there are significant differences.

If it is a good price, get it!


----------



## stenerso (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a 4002 I got the end of last year. It has about .030 backlash on the cross feed. I have not looked to see if there are any adjustments. Does not really affect me much on the lathe because I am normally only working in one direction at a time. I do love the lathe.


----------

